# no flies allowed?



## Master Blaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Just kickin an idea around that might stir the passion of everyday fisherman. What if a group of us petitioned the DNR to reserve part of any river to No Flies allowed. That would appease the majority of license holders. We wouldn't be hindered by all the 'fly guides' who sometimes sit in holes, damn near 24 hrs. a day, lineing, oopps I mean fishing steamers, for kings. I've seen it , it happens, ex. the P.M. in the fall.
Sounds extreme but hey the 'fly people' think its reasonable to lay their standards on regular joes. Just sayin, and wonderin what kind of an uproar there would be.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't pile all fly anglers in one heap.
Of course most guides like flies only water, it keeps a lot of anglers out of what they view as their "shop". If your shop is in public water, you have to find a way to keep as many out as possible.
Most of the fly anglers I know, including myself, think flies only water is ridiculous.
It is unfair to restrict the best waters of the state to a specific method, when there is no scientific data to prove it accomplishes anything. If there needs to be restrictions, a single point hook artificial bait only restriction coud accomplish the same thing.
Any competent fly angler doesn't need "special Regulations" to catch fish. Those who do should fish trout ponds, not public water.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Why don't we just concentrate our efforts on artificial only/slot limits? With Gates passing I have a feeling alot of pressure to honor him/his visions is in the cards. Realistic regs that work for most are what is needed, not more special water for special people.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This could work!!!! Certain stretches of certain rivers could be designated as "No-Flies", so only bait and hardware fishing could be done. These stretches of rivers could be considered part of the gear restricted waters the State wants to have. Perhaps the first couple miles below any barrier dams would be good places for this. Maybe the Betsie River, from Homestead Dam to the mouth of the river? How about the Highbanks on the Ausable? It would need to be productive water, or it would be pointless to add restrictions.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Most of the flyfishers I know practice catch and release almost exclusively. Can you say the same thing about bait fishers? Flies only isn't about lacking talent and needing "special regulations" to catch fish. It's about protecting the resource.

KW


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

riverman said:


> Why don't we just concentrate our efforts on artificial only/slot limits? With Gates passing I have a feeling alot of pressure to honor him/his visions is in the cards. Realistic regs that work for most are what is needed, not more special water for special people.


After reading all the forums lately I think that this might be where the majority of us sit. If there is going to be a push for more regs then the river should be open to artificial only.Personally I would like to see the "flies only" waters open to "artificial only" with barbless hooks and no kill.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Does it really matter what gear someone has in their hand while they're stomping all over the redds and scaring the hell out of the spawners?

#[email protected]#$@# I troll plugs upstream and have released every steelie I've caught this winter. What does that make me.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

k9wernet said:


> Most of the flyfishers I know practice catch and release almost exclusively. Can you say the same thing about bait fishers? Flies only isn't about lacking talent and needing "special regulations" to catch fish. It's about protecting the resource.
> 
> KW


Flies only regs don't protect the resourses any more than single point artificials only regs, No kill regs, or slot limits could.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I troll plugs upstream and have released every steelie I've caught this winter. What does that make me.


A vegetarian?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Flies only regs don't protect the resourses any more than single point artificials only regs, No kill regs, or slot limits could.


Sounds fair to me. My point was that tossing worms is not the same as casting dry flies. "No Kill" makes sense. "Kill Only" (or "bait fishing only") serves no purpse.

KW


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> Sounds fair to me. My point was that tossing worms is not the same as casting dry flies. "No Kill" makes sense. "Kill Only" (or "bait fishing only") serves no purpse.
> 
> KW


The only time "no kill" makes sense is if the eco system of a stream/lake or species is in jeopardy.

As far as promoting "No flies allowed" water, I would never be so selfish.


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

k9wernet said:


> Sounds fair to me. My point was that tossing worms is not the same as casting dry flies. "No Kill" makes sense. "Kill Only" (or "bait fishing only") serves no purpse.
> 
> KW


Same as "flies only" serves no purpose. Unless 100% of fly fisherman practice catch and release 100% of the time, there is absolutely no difference between flies only or bait only.

FITB


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds extreme but hey the 'fly people' think its reasonable to lay their standards on regular joes. Just sayin, and wonderin what kind of an uproar there would be.[/QUOTE]

So you are saying fly people can't be regular joes? What makes fly people so special? I guess I am one of those fly people at least part time. I don't feel special. I started using flys for a change of pace; to learn something new; take on a challenge; to reminisc about my childhood; and remember long gone relatives. That doesn't sound like one of those meanies that wants to make you use flys only too.

Some of us just like to fish, not just catch.

Why all of the hate


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Flyhack said:


> .
> 
> Why all of the hate


Certain members of the fly fishing community, through their selfish and misguided ideals, have brought this hate upon us. Not to be content with the prime waters reserved for the pursuit of loop perfection, they want more, and people are don't feel like giving up more. In fact, many would like to review why there is any flies only water.
The people who want to push for more flies only water should look at the ongoing crossbow saga for a lesson........ MBH and MUCC were pushing for more restrictions on crossbows and are losing more restrictions than there were before they ticked off the general public.
Don't kick a sleeping bear.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

why not no fishing period. if restrictions will help the fish so much, why not close some sections to all fishing?


----------



## hjbigrapids (Oct 4, 2009)

There are miles of river on the PM and other rivers that are open to both flies, bait and gear. The flies only section is just a few miles in comparison to the rest of the river that is open.

Bank anglers take up residence just as much as boat anglers do. 

One morning I was rowing down river and a bank angler saw me coming and took off running down river. I knew he was trying to get to a corner hole before me. He entered the river ahead of me and started to wade across. Mid river he tripped and submerged. As I went by him I told him I had intended to go a lot further down river and he did not have to run to be ahead of me. Told him to have a great day and hoped he dried out........

Flies, bait and gear are synonymous with baiting for deer. The arguments will never end. Perhaps Nostradamus has a quatrain to answer these eternal questions..........


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 28, 2009)

The oppressors are always the same through history. In this case they take our land, our water, and our fish. Then say: "it's for the good of all." Time goes by, now they want more. Do you see eventually the majority will rise out of their discontentment and revolt. Let's not go there, let our swords be beaten into treble hooks. Make our waters free to all again.


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

Master Blaster said:


> Just kickin an idea around that might stir the passion of everyday fisherman. What if a group of us petitioned the DNR to reserve part of any river to No Flies allowed. That would appease the majority of license holders. We wouldn't be hindered by all the 'fly guides' who sometimes sit in holes, damn near 24 hrs. a day, lineing, oopps I mean fishing steamers, for kings. I've seen it , it happens, ex. the P.M. in the fall.
> Sounds extreme but hey the 'fly people' think its reasonable to lay their standards on regular joes. Just sayin, and wonderin what kind of an uproar there would be.


 _ would support that. It would get most of the snaggers off the rivers._


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

oh one more thing. I am getting an outing together to invade the holy waters on opening day of trout season. Gona be a great day if centerpinning. whack and stack. the flickers wana push we will push back harder. I think we are over 20 guy's so far. man this is going to be fun.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

wolvron said:


> oh one more thing. I am getting an outing together to invade the holy waters on opening day of trout season. Gona be a great day if centerpinning. whack and stack. the flickers wana push we will push back harder. I think we are over 20 guy's so far. man this is going to be fun.


I think a legal approach may be the better option, unless you have a free attorney, some spare time to spend in jail and a lot of xtra cash. Contact the NRC to voice your displeasure, etc. If you have paid any attention to this developing, the leaders of the push are guides, not the average fly fisher.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but the Holy Water is open every day of the year. Opening day of Trout season isn't any busier than any other day on that water, although it is on other waters nearby. Pinning for Trouties with flies sounds like less fun than actually fly fishing - drifting nymphs, or throwing dries, etc. But I am not for gear restrictions in any way.


its a great day to make a point, what day would you prefer?


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Flies only, no kill zones, gear restrictions, protect the fishery; but increase the limit to 5 kings and cohos. It does not make sense. Why did they increase the limit to 5 fish in one stretch and 100 yards up stream I can't keep anything? Is that really protecting the fishery?

Not to mention that there are so many fisherman that will not even fish for trout and salmon in streams because of all of the restrictions and regulations, in fear that they will break a rule or because it is too confusing. I think that the State would make a lot more money if they would make the restrictions more fisherman friendly and accessable (the average joe can't find the gear restrictions on the internet).


----------

